# The Kroll Show Season 3 - DVD Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=71777[/img] 
*Title: The Kroll Show: Season 3* 

*Movie:* :4.5stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :3.5stars: 
*Extras:* :2.5stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*76







[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=71785[/img]*Summary*
One of the biggest negatives in the TV industry is the fact that most TV shows (well, more accurately their creators and producers) don’t know when to give up. Take “How I Met Your Mother” for example. It was a great premise, but one that went on about 2-3 seasons too long and by the time they got to the pre crafted ending it was not even remotely in line with what the show had grown into. Or a series that stopped being funny 5 or 6 seasons ago *cough*The Simpsons*cough*. The creators will continue to hammer out seasons after season until the ratings get so bad that they are forced to take it off the air. This time it’s the exact opposite. Nick Kroll has decided to make season 3 of “The Kroll Show” the final season, citing that he wants to end the series on a high note instead of just running it into the ground as creativity falters (as most comedy shows do). The cynic in me has to wonder if Nick is doing this out of the graciousness of his own heart or whether there is something going on behind the scenes (after this many years of bitterly watching TV series grind themselves into the ground I’m always suspicious of a show that leaves on a positive not instead of just pushing for one more season to make some dough). While I am very sad to see one of the funniest shows on Comedy Central leave, I’m ecstatically happen to say that Season 3 certainly leaves on a high note, as Nick wanted. 

“The Kroll Show” has always been about one thing. Making fun of reality television. Like most people, Nick Kroll has a profound dislike of the complete and utter insanity that television has turned into. It used to be a place to tell stories, but the studios have caught onto the fact that you can spend $10,000 shooting a bunch of rich, uppity snobs or some low life’s doing inane things and you can rake in millions of dollars of profit. Sooooooooo, what better way to have fun than by ripping those shows into tiny little pieces with some incredible sketch comedy? 

This season still has the same great characters that we fell in love with in the previous 2 seasons, but this time adds in a few more to round out the bunch. Czar, Liz and Liz, Dr. Armond, Rich Dicks, Bobby B, they’re all here, but with the inclusion of some new material in the form of “Dead Girl Town”, “The In Addition To’s” and a hilarious parody of “American Idol” with “Show Us Your Songs”. Some of the acts show that maybe Nick was right, that the show only had so much life in it, but others made it very obvious that there was still a lot of material for Nick Kroll and crew to lampoon.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=71793[/img]
The skits this year focused on wrapping things up with characters. Making their stories complete from all the craziness of the last two. Dr. Armond goes off on adventure to find his wife’s murder, and Bobby Bottleservice deals with his love for ungrateful girlfriend Farley (“Brooklyn Nine-Nine’s” Chelsea Perettii). To add a nice flair there is a lot of crossovers in this season. Many character arcs are completed with the help of some of the skits crossing into the others. Like usual, “Wheels Ontario” is the highlight of the season and if that show ever came to fruition as its own entity, you bet your britches I’d be watching that sucker.

Like usual, there’s a ton of guest characters, with many of the people from “The League” showing up repeatedly (especially Jason Mantzoukas, who seems to be showing up everywhere). Then there’s always the celebrity guests like Casey Wilson, Paul Scheer, Derek Waters, Kathryn Hahn, Brett Gelman, Nathan Fillion, Aziz Ansari, and quite a few others. While there’s a few shows that are showing their age, the majority of the skits are a hoot to watch and had me binge watching this season with nary a break. 







*Rating:* 

Not Rated by the MPAA



*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=71801[/img]“The Kroll Show” is presented in a standard television aspect ratio of 1.78:1 on an Mpeg2 encoded DVD on two DVD 9s. For a standard digitally shot TV series, the discs look very pleaseing. Blacks look nice and I couldn’t detect much banding and zero crush was present. Colors are spot on as well, with plenty of pop to them. The only sin this disc has committed was being an HD show in a standard definition release as the 480p resolution looks a tad soft and lacking in fine detail for the most part. It’s quite decent, but that little bit of softness is just a tad disappointing considering the sharpness on the HDTV version I compared it to. It does the job quite well, though, and will leave fans quite pleased. 











*Audio* :3.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=71809[/img]Comedy Central continues to release "The Kroll Show" with the standard 2.0 Dolby Digital track that the first two seasons were recorded in, and despite the limited nature of a 2 channel recording, it's a very nice track. “The Kroll Show” follows that pattern relies very VERY heavily on the mains for all the content. Dialog is consistently even across all the skits and balances very well with the limited effects in front two speakers. There really isn’t a lot of ambient noise, but there are some good surround usage in a few of the more rambunctious skits such as Wheels Ontario and the locker bomb, or the clapping and cheering crowd during the "America's Got Talent" skit. Comedy Central releases are usually rather mature oriented with the humor and language and you never know what type of home video release you’ll get. Sometimes the dialogue is uncensored and other times the extreme language is bleeped out like the TV release is. “The Kroll Show” follows the latter’s lead as it bleeps out the major language and keeps it a bit safer for general audiences. 






*Extras* :2.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=71817[/img]
• Bryan La Cróix Performs "Ottowanna Go To bed"
• Chairs: Matt and Ben
• Bobby Bottleservice and Peter Paparazzo Perform "Broin' Country" (Ft. Senor Feeture)















*Overall:* :4stars:

"The Kroll show is easily one of the funniest skit based comedy shows out there. Nick Kroll can be a bit grating in some of the TV shows he's in, but his range and ability to switch from character to character lends itself quite nicely to the series. I've laughed myself silly every time an episode has aired on comedy central and I'm really sad to see the series end so quickly. It's nice that Nick wanted the show to end on a high note, but I, and many other fans, were hoping for several more years of his zany antics. The discs themselves are quite nice and the audio and video scores match very similarly to the previous 2 seasons that Paramount has released. Definitely worth a watch as "The Kroll Show" is the only sketch comedy show to rival the antics of "Key & Peele" for giving consistent belly laughs.

*Additional Information:*

Starring: Nick Kroll, Jon Daly, Jenny Slate
Creator: Nick Kroll, Jonathan Krisel, 
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 MPEG2
Audio: English: Dolby Digital 2.0
Studio: Paramount
Rated: NR
Runtime: 231 Minutes
DVD Release Date: May 7th, 2016



*Buy Kroll Show Season 3 DVD on Amazon*



*Recommendation: Watch It​*







More about Mike


----------

